# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Annual Member Get Together Formerly Known as Prince..I Mean Indiana Jamboree

## Rick

Anyone up for a repeat this summer? 

(I shamelessly stole HA's post from last year.)

----------


## hunter63

Hopefully I can fit it in my schedule this year.
You talking Indiana?

----------


## Rick

I'm talking where ever folks want to meet.

----------


## Justin Case

wouldn't it be 3rd annual ?

----------


## Rick

Er, uh, yeah, it does.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm game if my schedule allows.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> I'm talking where ever folks want to meet.


How about here?   :Innocent:

----------


## hoosierarcher

I have PTO on the job now. So with at least a months notice I can make it 90% guaranteed. 10% being unforeseen problems, like 15 other people want the same time period off.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Anyone up for a repeat this summer? 
> 
> (I shamelessly stole HA's post from last year.)


It's not stealing if I give my consent.......Oh wait a minute I didn't. STOP THIEF!!!!!!

----------


## NCO

Maybe I should have a 1st Annual Finland Jamboree all by my self....

----------


## roar-k

Hmmm, I would like to attend but I am afraid I would throw away too much food again.....

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Hmmm, I would like to attend but I am afraid I would throw away too much food again.....


 Which brings up a good point..... Maybe we should plan the meals!
We may not be able to make it this year. Looks kinda' doubtful with Dottie's show schedule(horses) and her vacation time being used for that.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hmmm, I would like to attend but I am afraid I would throw away too much food again.....





> Which brings up a good point..... Maybe we should plan the meals!
> We may not be able to make it this year. Looks kinda' doubtful with Dottie's show schedule(horses) and her vacation time being used for that.


One of the things that we talked about as we were unable to get out of our chairs following Saturday's meal was to plan a single meal and everybody bring a piece of that puzzle.

----------


## oldsoldier

> One of the things that we talked about as we were unable to get out of our chairs following Saturday's meal was to plan a single meal and everybody bring a piece of that puzzle.


If work/location allows, I'd like to come. If not if someone is coming through here and has room I can send the danish ( the pastry not the people) and some treats along if you guys want them.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I would like to attend again, I should be able to make it on most dates if we choose a date a few months ahead of time.

----------


## roar-k

Well that's what I am talking about friends!  The more the merrier!  I will bring some canned goods with me to share and give away, but it may not be the best.

----------


## laughingbeetle

I am up for it if the work schedule allows.  Is this a week end thing?  Really will need to know the specific date so I can make arrangements.  Usually work weekends only once a month..but am told that if the situation warrants we can work weekends mid month too.  Just let me know the time and place as soon as it gets decided on..I am looking forward to the chance of meeting a bunch of you.  :Smile:

----------


## roar-k

> I am up for it if the work schedule allows.  Is this a week end thing?  Really will need to know the specific date so I can make arrangements.  Usually work weekends only once a month..but am told that if the situation warrants we can work weekends mid month too.  Just let me know the time and place as soon as it gets decided on..I am looking forward to the chance of meeting a bunch of you.


Yes it's usually a weekend event, but some people will get there on Thursday because they like to have more time to relax.

----------


## Winnie

> Maybe I should have a 1st Annual Finland Jamboree all by my self....


I have one every year the same time this goes on, in my garden. We could always have a European one on the Orkneys!

----------


## roar-k

well if we decide to stay on the modern side and have wi-fi we could always video conference you in and have you around the campfire!  haha.

----------


## NCO

Winnie, I might be able to get to a student exchange program on the Isle of Wight next year(after the summer holiday, hopefully..) Maybe then, If I get there.

----------


## Rick

We've done Indiana and Tennessee so I'd suggest Ohio, Kentucky, Michigan or Wisconsin. Since we generally seem to have more from the south I'd suggest Kentucky or Southern Ohio but I'm open to any place at all.

----------


## Winnie

Ooh the Ise of Wight's good. If you can get there in August, it's Cowes week! http://www.redfunnel.co.uk/island-gu...er/cowes-week/ Failing that you'd love the Dragon boat races http://www.anthonynolan.org/What-you...e-Dragons.aspx
And finally the  Pilot gig races.http://www.intocornwall.com/features/gigracing.asp I think there are other events held later on in the year. If you look at the gigs, you'll see the similarity to Ursula.

----------


## Rick

Cow's week? I'm in.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NCO

That would be utterly too cool! Besides, I've heard that you English can make decent beer there. Might end up being a pleasant trip. Although prolly I won't get there as early as august, more like September-October... But nothing is certain about that trip yet.

----------


## roar-k

Land Between the Lakes or Mammoth Cave are always fun places to go.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Land Between the Lakes or Mammoth Cave are always fun places to go.


Well if it's Mammoth Cave we might be able to stop by. That's REAL close to us, less than 40 miles away.

----------


## crashdive123

South is good.  Did anybody check out the links in RX's thread?

----------


## Winnie

Yes, NCO we do very good Beer, just stay away from the West Country Scrumpy Cider! That stuff will anaethsetise your kness, send you blind and stop any form of normal speech!!
Anyway, when the time comes, I'm sure I can rally round a few troops to make a drinking team.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Well it's getting to the end of April, has any more thought been given to this years Jamboree? I would like to see a date agreed upon soon, as most of us need to plan well ahead. I'll look into some locations that might be of interest. We all need to get involved - don't worry, it doesn't hurt.

For everyone that lives too far for this rendezvous, please consider promoting one in your area. Our prior two have been real fun and it's nice to meet some of the forum members.

----------


## Justin Case

I wish there were more people near Southern California that would be interested ,,,,

----------


## Beo

If you do it in late September or early October I could actually come as I'll be back by mid to late September, Ohio, Ky, Indy, is real good for me. This is granting I don't have any unforseen problems like a bullet in the arse... lol

----------


## crashdive123

Whatever dates work for most people.  I know that last year's weather was perfect for the location we were at.

----------


## roar-k

We just lucked into that weather.  We should decide now if we want it early, mid, or late Summer.  Shoot, we could even wait till Fall if we wanted, but it would be best if we all decided on a time we would like to go.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I would like to have it in the Fall, the parks are much less busy except for the Fall foliage seekers.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Here is one suggestion for a location.

*Bluestone Wildlife Management Area, southern West Virginia*
http://www.bluestonewma.com/camping.html

*Map (pdf)*
http://www.bluestonewma.com/Blueston...gementArea.pdf

I haven't been there but would be willing to go down to check it out.  If anyone has been there, please leave some feedback about the place.

----------


## Rick

Gosh. That's getting out of the "Midwest". I know some of the Wisconsin folks had expressed an interest as well. 

Phil - What about East Fork east of Cincinnatti? Have you been there? They have all sorts of trails ranging from 1/2 mile up to a 32 mile and lots of trails in the 3 and 5 miles range. They even offer a 14 mile trail. It looks like it's on a Corps of Engineers lake.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been there, it's a nice park but busy in the summer. It has everything a park could offer. It would be a good choice.

Park Info:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/par...2/Default.aspx

Park Map:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/2...orkparkmap.pdf

Campground Map:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/2...orkcampmap.pdf

Fishing License Info:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/..._licenses.aspx

----------


## RReevestmmk

About what time of the year would ya be thinkin, and where at?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

RR - nothing decided yet, taking input to decide soon.

----------


## Rick

I was just thinking about the Illinois, Michigan and Wisconsin folks having to travel. W. Virginia is a bit of a drive. If we keep it south then Crash doesn't have so far to drive either. Someone mentioned Mammoth Cave in Kentucky. That would be a good one, too.

Just to think outloud....If we wait until September the start of school might be a problem for some. August will probably be pretty hot. June-July time frame?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I think if we wanted to have it further north, then the lower half of Michigan would be best area to look into.

----------


## crashdive123

If we want it centrally located for those that have attended before, Kentucky is about in the middle.

----------


## roar-k

Lots of places in KY to have a meet.

Mammoth Cave: http://www.nps.gov/maca/index.htm (Worlds largest known cave, and not to mention Cedar Sink.)

Carter Caves: http://parks.ky.gov/findparks/resortparks/cc/ (Has an underground waterfall if I remember correctly)

Land Between the Lakes: http://www.lbl.org/ (Elk and Bison Prairie)

Lots to choose from, just have to decide what you want to do.

----------


## bobzilla

I can get a good meetup spot if it's in Indiana,people might enjoy the many attractions and homesteading/covered bridges aspects,plenty too see and do!


http://www.coveredbridges.com/index.php/home?cfid=1

----------


## crashdive123

Thought I'd revive this to see if we might be able to get something going.  I'll just toss this out - (pick a place) October 21 - 23.  Thoughts?

----------


## Sparky93

This is just me thinkin out loud, but if it's in Indiana and you want a place out in the sticks the hoosier national forest might be a place to consider. They have horse/hiking trails, camping, and fishing. Heres their website http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/fs...Forest-%20Home

----------


## crashdive123

I know that PGV has expressed interest.  Any other takers so we can form up some plans?

----------


## Sparky93

If it's close and my school schedule permits, I'd like to come.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I am interested. I cannot travel far from home, I have too many responsibilities at home. If ya'll ever want a deep swamp experience....I can definately make it happen.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Unless it's REAL Close, I think Dottie and I will have to pass this year, although she _thinks_ that is when her last vacation is scheduled for this year....Oct. 21-23.

----------


## equus

Depending on where it is at will determine if Mel and I and the boys can attend.  I like the October dates actually.  Not hot and not cold just right I think.  Foliage will be pretty to for the hikes.  I will look back in a bit to see if there has been any responses.

----------


## equus

I got directions to Mammoth Cave and Mel and I are only about 23 miles from there.
We are approxamately 139 miles from Land Between the Lakes and 215 miles from Carter Caves.
Mammoth Cave we could definitely get to but not real sure about the other two places this year.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Mammoth Cave area would work for me.

----------


## equus

If it happens here Mel and I can go but somewhere else is kind of iffy for us.

----------


## Rick

Mammoth Cave is doable for me as well. It would be a good explore for kids you and old alike.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

My only concern for any location is reservering campsites.  It can get busy in the Fall as we know.

----------


## equus

It would be.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Any recommendations for a campground?

----------


## equus

Here is the website to Mammoth Cave.

http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisit/camping.htm

----------


## crashdive123

I can do Mammoth Cave as well.  There are several campgrounds in the area.  I'll check availabilities a bit later.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been checking into campsite reservations for the Mammoth Cave area and it seems it's first come first serve that time of year.  I've made a few phone calls and we may still be able to set aside either a group campsite or a section of campsites.  I'm waiting on a call back right now.

----------


## equus

I have also been looking at their website

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I still haven't heard back, they said that the supervisor may be out for an hour or so.  As soon as i know something I'll post it.

----------


## kyratshooter

If reservations are not available at the MCNP please be advised that Nolan Lake State Park is in the same town and does take reservations.

It is on the Red River, which flows through MCNP also.

http://kentuckystateparks.reserveame...Y&parkId=91832

KY state parks are big on the reservation thing.  

Just in case a fall back plan is necessary.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been looking over the campgrounds, Mammoth Cave and Maple Springs, here's a few details about the two.

*Mammoth Cave Campground:*
Located 1/3 mile from Mammoth Cave (walking distance).
Has 105 campsites, (4) group sites (16 persons each) on the inside of one of the loops.
Each group site has paved parking, picnic tables, and a fire ring.
Cost: $20/night each site
Check-in 12:00 noon, Check-out 11:AM
Advantages: your within walking distance of most activities. Restrooms and showers.
Disadvantages: large campground
*Maple Springs Campground:*
Located 6 miles from Mammoth Cave
Has 7 total sites, (3) group tent sites (24 persons per site) and (4) group Equestrian/tent sites (24 persons per site). _Equestrian sites can be used even if you do not have a horse._ 
Each group site has picnic tables, fire rings, chemical toilets, dumpsters,and fresh water 
Cost:$30.00/night for tent only group sites,  $22.00/night for equestrian group sites.
Check-in 12:00 noon, Check-out 11:AM
The four other sites are equestrian sites.
Advantages: small campground
Disadvantages: No restrooms

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> If reservations are not available at the MCNP please be advised that Nolan Lake State Park is in the same town and does take reservations.
> 
> It is on the Red River, which flows through MCNP also.
> 
> http://kentuckystateparks.reserveame...Y&parkId=91832
> 
> KY state parks are big on the reservation thing. 
> 
> Just in case a fall back plan is necessary.


Any sujestions on which sites may be best?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I found this trip report about maple springs campground while doing a search - 

*Mammoth Cave Trip Report – Maple Springs Campground*


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

October 2009 
We stayed at the Maple Springs Group Campground, which was perfect for our group. We had a huge lot of land, plenty of room for our three tents to be spread out – we could have easily fit many more tents with room to spare. My sister-in-law and her husband brought their horses and enjoyed some of the trails nearby. The hitching posts at our campsite were really convenient for them. Our site included two fire pits and five picnic tables.
The benefit to being at this campground over the main campground: (1) the space — we had a lot of land for our tents and five picnic tables at our site; (2) the seclusion — there was only one other group at the campground while we were there; and (3) the proximity to hiking and horse trails. The downsides to this campground: (1) the distance from conveniences — the shower house, the store, etc.; (2) the “bathroom” — really just a glorified hole in the ground, but it was sufficient!; (3) security — because of the seclusion, this could potentially be an issue, although we didn’t have any problems; and (4) getting there — with a car, you’ll cross the Green River on the ferry, but you can’t take trailers across the ferry, and the back roads make for a more difficult trip.
The campground was very wooded and pretty. Our site had plenty of parking for our cars.

http://canamping.wordpress.com/2009/...gs-campground/

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I didn't hear back from the park so I called them again but the office was closed.  I will stay on them to get an answer about reserving campsites.

I'm personally liking the Maple Springs Campground, less people, larger sites, and if anyone wants to bring horses they can.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*In case anyone is interested in fishing this is the regulation about fisting within the park (you do not need a license):*

*"Fishing in the Green and Nolin Rivers is good throughout the year*, with spring and summer being the most productive. Bass, crappie, bluegill, muskellunge and catfish, along with almost 100 other species, frequent the river. State creel and size limits apply but you do not need a state fishing license as long as you fish within park boundaries." 

"In the park, you can fish with pole and line, rod and reel, or trot/throwlines; _other methods, including_ _limb lines and jug lines, are prohibited_. If you use trot lines, you must attach a tag with your name and address, place hooks 30 or more inches apart, tend your lines daily, and remove lines when you are not using them." http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisit/fishing.htm

Here's the link for license information if you fish outside the park. A 1-Day state fishing permit is available for $10.00.
http://fw.ky.gov/licensefeesnonres1112.asp

Park Info on the rivers: http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisit/ontherivers.htm

----------


## crashdive123

PGV - I don't want to speak for others, but I'd say that if you can reserve a group site (presumably away from RV's and generators) then go for it.  I don't know how busy the park gets in the fall, but if like places in the Smoky Mts, it could get very busy.

----------


## Winter

I'd love to make it to one of these. I did 2 camps with the AR15.com survival crew, but, they were sceduled the weekend after the annual Paratrooper gathering so it was 2 birds with one stone. The gathering this yr is in Sept, but I'm too poor to make it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*There is of course canoeing available on the Green River, here is a list of the local canoe liveries if a boat is needed:*

*Mammoth Cave Canoe & Kayak:* http://www.mammothcavecanoe-k.com/trip.htm

*Green River Canoeing, Inc :* http://www.mammothcavecanoe.com/

*Big Buffalo Crossing Canoe & Kayak:* http://www.bigbuffalocrossing.com/

*Kentucky River Runners:* http://www.kyriverrunners.com/

_I have no experience with any of the above liveries and can not recommend one over the other._

_Park info on the rivers: http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisit/boating.htm_

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Winter - I know a lot of people are in the same position, want to come but for one reason or another can't make it.  That's OK, we give good reports on what happens.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Crash - things slow down they say by late October plus the Maple Springs sites are less used than the main campground. I'll secure two group sites if I can, that will accommodate 48 people max. I'll request the dates of October 21-23, check-in on Friday at noon and check-out Sunday by 11:00 AM. I believe this will be a good centralized location with plenty to do. If we have a need for additional days, this is normally not a problem as weekdays are usually open that time of year.

----------


## equus

I like the Maple Springs personally especially if we are going to be doing any tomahawk throwing and sling shot.  It gives us more room and we can walk the trails as well.

----------


## Rick

Winter - I'm sorry you can't make it. If it's any consolation I try to figure out who couldn't attend and then eat enough to make up for them. That probably wasn't any consolation was it?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Have you been to that campground?

----------


## equus

No I haven't been there.  I have friends that do trail riding in that area and they liked it.  Going off of what we try to do at the jamboree I think between the two campgrounds we all would like Maple Springs better.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Four of the sites are equestrian group sites and three are group sites. Once I speak to the park supervisor I'll have a good idea what kind of use they get in late October. The girl I spoke with today said they didn't have any special requests for the dates we want. It being small and away from the main camp is to our advantage.

----------


## Winter

I wasn't apologizing for not showing up. lol

Just trying to set it up for next yr. If I pay to fly south, I have to get the 2 birds deal. Maybe Sept next yr.  :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Rick

Apologize or not I'm still eating a meal for you so there!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Good news everyone, we have a campground for this year's rendezvous. I've secured two group sites at Maple Springs Campground for October 21-23. The camp is six miles from Mammoth Cave, KY.*
http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisi...espringscg.htm Also see prior posts on this thread.

As stated earlier, I believe this location will best fit our needs. It's a small campground with seven group sites. (24 people each) Two cars per site but additional parking is available.

It turns out that you can reserve sites through the National Parks Reservation System until sometime in November. Right now the whole campground is available. *I have reserved sites 3 & 4 but if we need more room it's available.* We could potentially rent the whole campground if enough people were interested and we got on it right away. You can rent sites online at: http://www.recreation.gov/welcome.do?topTabIndex=Home or call 877-444-6777.

Cost: $30.00/night tent group sites, $22.00/night equestrian/tent group sites. It is not required to have a horse to rent the equestrian sites. _The best way to share the cost is to divide the cost of the sites with all who camp at them. This can be done on Saturday and reimbursed to the members that rented them. Children don't count, couples count as one._

I spoke with the camp supervisor and she confirmed that this would be a good way to go. She was very helpful.

*Now it's time to plan your trip. Let's get started.*

----------


## pgvoutdoors

This will be our third year for this gathering and I'm sure we'll have a good time as always.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

A few more pictures -

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Mel, did you let the kids play on Table Rock? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Elite bear hunting squad.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Now they said they would be back from bear hunting by now...


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
I swear we gave Phil the crappy one!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This Photo was taken by a friend while I was at the rendezvous in Tennessee. It's Cumberland Falls, KY during a full moon. A moonbow like this is only seen in two places in the world.

----------


## equus

Awesome PGV.  Glad that you go tot see it.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm planning on attending.  Not sure about Mrs. Crash yet.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sounds good, though I hope Mrs. Crash makes again.

Do you want to keep track of the attendees for us again this year?

----------


## Woodmaster750

Looks like you all had a great time. My wife has to house set for a friend at 29 palms Ca. and it's at the time you all or planing your next hoedown. HMMMMM see what I can do. By the way do they have any Scuba Diving spots around there? Dang why did I ask that!! I'll look it up on line. SEMPER FI.

----------


## crashdive123

Phil - I'll keep track.

Jessedr - hope you can make it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Well everyone it's what Sourdough commonly refers to as "Boots In The Field time". If you're within an eight hour drive of Mammoth Cave, Kentucky; we'll leave a lantern on for you. For everyone else, we'll send up flares as needed.


Get your names on the list by sending a personal message to crashdive123. He'll post an updated list on a regular basis.
*Boots In The Field* *everyone.*

----------


## Rick

Oh, count me in. The last jamborees have been a hoot. Great times with good friends and just as good food. You really brought back some great memories with those pics, Phil. 

I really urge anyone that can possibly make it to do so. I will promise you that you'll have some great memories and some things to talk about for a long time. I won't mention the impromptu raccoon hunt in Indiana the first year or the bear hunt with spears in Tennessee last year. You'll just have to attend to find out what happens this year. 

I will suggest that we divide up the meal this year. We've had way too much food the last few years.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> I will suggest that we divide up the meal this year. We've had way too much food the last few years.


*I agree, we need a meal manager for Saturday nights dinner.* Someone to coordinate the contributions to the meal. All the members that plan to come can check-in with this person and let them know what they want to contribute or ask what is needed. Crash is going to keep the head count again this year, so the meal manager can use that info to plan how much of each thing we will need. *Anyone up for the job?*

*I would like to suggest a theme for cooking at least the main dishes, campfire cooking.* Meat on a spit, dutch ovens, grilling, foil wraps, and so on. There are plenty of fire rings to cook on and it would be great fun and great food. Give it some thought.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Remember 
Fishing is free within the park boundaries.
(No fishing license required, see post No. 70) 
You can even use trotlines...

----------


## equus

Mel and I and the boys will be there unless something comes up.  Can't wait to see everyone again.  This will be a lot of fun.  Anyone with children bring them to my two boys have a blast at these jamborees.  My youngest son has been attending since he was 2 years old at these.  My boys are already excited.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Glad you guys can make it, it wouldn't be the same without you.  See you soon.

----------


## equus

Thanks PGV.

----------


## Sparky93

How soon will you need to know if someone is coming, I'd like to come but I don't know if my school schedule will allow me to. From Lafayette to Petersburg to the campground is six and a half hours. Sucks freshmen aren't allowed to have cars, google shows going straight from Lafayette on 65 only takes five hours. Maybe I can become a freinds with somebody with a car between now and then and convince them to drive me.....

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Oh, count me in. The last jamborees have been a hoot. Great times with good friends and just as good food. You really brought back some great memories with those pics, Phil. 
> 
> I really urge anyone that can possibly make it to do so. I will promise you that you'll have some great memories and some things to talk about for a long time.* I won't mention the impromptu raccoon hunt in Indiana the first year* or the bear hunt with spears in Tennessee last year. You'll just have to attend to find out what happens this year. 
> 
> I will suggest that we divide up the meal this year. We've had way too much food the last few years.


Well if that dadburn raccoon hadn't tried getting the food, I wouldn't have TRIED spearing him! Oops! Did I say that out loud?

My Dutch Oven will be coming for sure. It hasn't been "baptized" by fire/coals yet....Just the oven. I've got a couple of DO cookbooks I can bring along too.  Not sure about the "Regs." on firewood due to the wood beetle problem. But that is something to keep in mind. Chances are the wood will have to be locally acquired. Although "Fat Lighter" or "fatwood", (resin saturated pine) might not be so closely regulated.

Hopefully we can head over to check out the area before time. I would like to do an area recon ahead of time.... maybe have a "Heads up" on things. I'll also have flint again this year for sure. I have a Topo map, but not sure if it covers that area or not. I'll have to check.

Oh just so folks know - Post #84 is all pics from the first year in Indiana, the other 2 posts of pics are last years.....Wish I could have gotten a picture of that Bear I saw... :Censored: 

Is it October yet???? LOL I may as well get used to that, it's all I'm going to hear from the boys! They STILL talk about BOTH Jamborees!

----------


## crashdive123

Poco - If I read it right no imported wood, but since you are already in the state it's probably worth a call.

The list so far..

Equus
Poco
The boys
PGVoutdoors
Rick
Crash

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Firewood and other Camping Regulations:*
http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisi...egulations.htm

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> *How soon will you need to know if someone is coming*, I'd like to come but I don't know if my school schedule will allow me to. From Lafayette to Petersburg to the campground is six and a half hours. Sucks freshmen aren't allowed to have cars, google shows going straight from Lafayette on 65 only takes five hours. Maybe I can become a freinds with somebody with a car between now and then and convince them to drive me.....


*Even though we try to keep things a bit organized, everyone is free to come and go as they please. When you know you are going to attend, send a PM to crashdive123 and he'll put your name on the list. We'll try to keep track of two things; 1) campsite space, 2) food contributions for Saturday nights meal (we've had too much food in the past).*

The last two years we used individual campsites that were located near each other. It was up to each person to get their own site. The later you waited, the bigger the chance you had of not getting a site next to the group. This year were using group sites, I have reserved two group sites that allow 24 people each to camp. These sites should hold six to eight tents. Maple Springs Campground has only 7 campsites, all group sites. If we need additional space we can try to rent more campsites. See Post No. 83 for more information.

----------


## crashdive123

The list so far..

Equus
Poco
The boys
PGVoutdoors
Rick
Laughingbeetle
Crash

----------


## laughingbeetle

The perfect time of year for some camping!  :Big Grin:   As far as food goes..and I know it is early yet, my thought was that I would bring basic ingredients for one skillet meals, and go from there.  Let me know as things move along what might be liked.  I make a pretty mean campfire chili if I do say so myself!  :Big Grin:

----------


## laughingbeetle

2 1/2 hours drive..not bad at all  :Smile:

----------


## randyt

What are the dates? My brother lives in glascow and a son lives in edmonton. I could make two visits with one road trip so to speak.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I'd sure like to meet ya'll...I'll be checking on boat access....Does anyone know if there is a place to put a large Jon boat in and fish?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> What are the dates? My brother lives in glascow and a son lives in edmonton. I could make two visits with one road trip so to speak.


Dates: October 21-23
Campsite check-in 12:00 noon Friday, check-out 11:00AM Sunday

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> I'd sure like to meet ya'll...I'll be checking on boat access....Does anyone know if there is a place to put a large Jon boat in and fish?


 
The Green River is the major waterway within the park boundaries.  I know they canoe and Kayak it, but that's all I know so far.  I'll look into what's available and get back with you.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Interesting Google Map view of the area.......
http://maps.google.com/maps?pq=maple...-8&sa=N&tab=wl
Use the "Earth" map and you can see pretty much most of it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

We have plenty of trees at out campsite.
Good link thanks. Nothing like aerial photography before sending in the ground recon team.

*Aerial view of the camp:* 
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=maple+...0.414,46.415,0

The letter (A) is for identifying the campground. Our campsites are numbers 3 and 4 located on the bottom of the loop.

Zoom out and look southeast to the letter (E), that's Mammoth Cave six mile drive away.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*The two closest lakes to where we'll be camping are Nolin Lake and Green River Lake.* If you're looking to do some boating, call the park offices to see if the lakes suit your needs.

*Nolin Lake -* http://parks.ky.gov/findparks/recparks/nl/
Nolin Lake State Park
2998 Briar Creek Road
Mammoth Cave, KY 42259
270-286-4240
Park Manager: Tammie Honeycutt 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Photo taken by: http://kentuckyscenic.com/nolin-lake/


*Green River Lake -* http://parks.ky.gov/findparks/recparks/gr/
Green River Lake State Park
179 Park Office Road
Campbellsville, KY 42718-9351
270-465-8255
Park Manager: Sharion Abney

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Here's a link to the complete Kentucky Fishing & Boating Guide for 2011. (pdf 48 pages)
http://fw.ky.gov/pdf/2011fishingandboatingguide.pdf

All motorized boats must be licensed and displaying their license sticker and numbers.  Kentucky honors out of state registration that are up to date.

Canoes and kayaks that do not have motors are not required to be licensed.

Refer to the guide book for additional information.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

WANTED 
Men and women wanted for a great journey into the land of Kentucky. No wages. Great Fall weather. Long weekend with the possibility of dinner in the dark. Safe return likely. Honor and recognition upon success. 
*Boots In The Field!*

----------


## kyratshooter

How about the restricted access by ferry?

That ferry has an 8 ton limit, which is no big deal, but it also has 16 foot length restriction, which will limit access by trailer.

Will that be a problem for anyone?

At any rate, I'm in too.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> How about the restricted access by ferry?
> 
> That ferry has an 8 ton limit, which is no big deal, but it also has 16 foot length restriction, which will limit access by trailer.
> 
> Will that be a problem for anyone?
> 
> At any rate, I'm in too.


Glad your coming Kyratshooter! Good point about the ferry.

The ferry is primarily for cars, but there are other roads to get to the campground in case your pulling a trailer. You just have to circle around a bit.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Anyone flying in with limited gear PM me.

For this short weekend we locals can probably set you up with enough to keep you safe and happy.  You will not be needing much food/cookware from all indications.

Sparky, check out the bus schedule to Cave City and Mammoth Cave.  The busses still run along the inter-states and perhaps someone from camp could run to town and pick you up.  That is how I got to the AT when I hiked the Trail.  Grayhound is still backpack friendly if you check it as baggage.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Anyone flying in with limited gear PM me.
> 
> For this short weekend we locals can probably set you up with enough to keep you safe and happy.  You will not be needing much food/cookware from all indications.
> 
> Sparky, check out the bus schedule to Cave City and Mammoth Cave.  The busses still run along the inter-states and perhaps someone from camp could run to town and pick you up.  That is how I got to the AT when I hiked the Trail.  Grayhound is still backpack friendly if you check it as baggage.


 Although we DON'T live in Cave City, that is actually where our Mail goes... Really we are near Glasgow, but Cave City is on the way. So we could pick him up probably.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hay Pocco - sparky is young, just strap him to the hood on your way.

----------


## crashdive123

The list so far..

Equus
Poco
The boys
PGVoutdoors
Rick
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Crash

----------


## equus

Sparky if you need a way there give Poco and I a call.  We are like 7 miles from either city.  We do all of our shopping in Glasgow but we can get you.  PM me if you need the number.

I got my vacation changed so I am good to go.  Right now the boys are outside with Mel making fire with a magnifying glass and the sun.  Robbie has been practicing with his fire bow.

I am glad that my boys love the outdoors.  Robbie just made fire with the magnifying glass and so did Bret.  My boys are growing up.

----------


## Rick

(Equus is looking out the window. Poco is running around with his shirt on fire)

The boys were successful.....................................

----------


## laughingbeetle

BWAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!  !   Excuse me while I clean the coffee from the monitor...again.

----------


## equus

Yep just glad he is doing it while I am home so incase something goes wrong someone can handle it.  LOL

----------


## kyratshooter

> (Equus is looking out the window. Poco is running around with his shirt on fire)
> 
> The boys were successful.....................................


Don't laugh unless you have kids!

My two covered my eyeglasses with shaving cream while I was napping and then yelled FIRE!

Oh for the good old days.  My daughter now has a boy the same age she was when she pulled that stunt.

----------


## crashdive123

Equus - I edited your post to remove your phone number and swap it out for a PM request if Sparky needs it.  You can change it back if you like, but IMO that info on an open forum could be used for nefarious purposes.

OK, OK - I just wanted to use the word nefarious in a sentence.

----------


## equus

That is something that my boys would do if they thought of it.  Glad that they can't read real good yet.  I have to stay one step ahead of them including dad because they come up with some off the wall stuff to do.  My biggest fear is them trying to do this when Poco isn't paying attention.

It is awesome mom come look is what my youngest said to me.  Screaming at me we Made Fire!!!!!!  LOL

Don't be surprised if my boys want to help with the fire making at the Jamboree now!!!!  LOL

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

The boys did a Mosquito smoke out today. For about 10 minutes all they had was smoking grass(The kind in the yard, NOT the funny kind!) They were so proud I HAD to find the camera....Which was NOT where it was supposed to be. So after @ 10 minutes searching for it, I FINALLY Found it!

The video is kinda' long about 15 minutes of huffing and puffing and piling on more grass. Finally though they had fire. They would NOT stop until they had fire.

Lessons learned....  Be sure to do this WITH A FIRE PLACE! I THOUGHT we could get some grass smoldering, they'd see the glowing ember and that would be that, stomp it out and go on to something else. WRONG! Now we have a burned spot in the grass in the yard. Oh well, it will grow back....probably thicker there.

I'll post it in Gen. Chat, so as to not FURTHER hijack this thread, and provide a link to it here.....Once it is uploaded to YouTube. I was surprised actually, the Magnifying Glass was just a $1 el cheapo keychain type.

----------


## Rick

If anyone sleeps in late and you wake up to a hot spot on your rump it's just the boys making fire. The giggles are free.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

HaHa Rick. I'm up before the boys! Anyway here's the link to the thread for the boys....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-old-can-do-it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The boys are getting big, soon they'll be the one's getting up early to make the biscuits and putting on the coffee.  Or, do they do that already, because that would work out great at the jamboree.

----------


## Rick

Phil - If you are keeping track for any reason I just rented #2 next to you. 

If you have your CCW permit then you can check here to see if Kentucky honors it. 

http://apps.carryconcealed.net/legal...state-laws.php

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Annual Member Get Together 2011
(formally known as the Indiana Jamboree) 
Location: Maple Springs Campground - group sites 2,3,4 (Mammoth Cave, Kentucky)
Dates: Friday October 21st - Sunday October 23rd_If you plan to attend, PM crashdive123 and he'll put your name on a list that is updated and posted regularly._

*See the following posts for more information:*No. 66 Campground Info
No. 68 Campground Info/ Report
No. 70 Fishing Info
No. 73 Canoeing Info
No. 83 Campground Info
No. 102 Firewood & Camping Regulations
No. 112 Google Map & aerial photography of the campground
No. 113 Lake Nolin & Green River Lake
No. 114 Kentucky Fishing & Boating Guide 2011, pdf
No. 117 River Ferry Limitations
No. 118 Flying in with limited gear, PM Kyratshooter for possible help with equipmentNo. 133 CCW Laws
No. 142 Group sites and how we will share the cost
No. 149 Boating, Canoeing, & Kayaking the Green and Nolin Rivers

----------


## pgvoutdoors

That's great Rick, that gives us three sites now - numbers 2, 3, 4.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> WANTED
> 
> 
> Men and women wanted for a great journey into the land of Kentucky. No wages. Great Fall weather. Long weekend with the possibility of dinner in the dark. Safe return likely. Honor and recognition upon success. 
> *Boots In The Field!*


When I first posted this I thought I would get a few comments, it's a play on words for a famous advertisement for an expedition. Does anyone know who wrote the original? "Boots In The Field" that's Sourdough.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Phil - If you are keeping track for any reason I just rented #2 next to you. 
> 
> If you have your CCW permit then you can check here to see if Kentucky honors it. 
> 
> http://apps.carryconcealed.net/legal...state-laws.php


 OK now I'm confused.... I thought it was a GROUP campsite, and the whole campsite was already covered?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Yes, these are group campsites and we currently have plenty of room for the people that are coming to camp.  Each site allows 24 people to camp.  By having a few sites we give ourselves plenty of room to spread out.  The sites are not too expensive so reserving a little extra room now ensures us the space we may need as more people decide to attend in the future.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Yes, these are group campsites and we currently have plenty of room for the people that are coming to camp.  Each site allows 24 people to camp.  By having a few sites we give ourselves plenty of room to spread out.  The sites are not too expensive so reserving a little extra room now ensures us the space we may need as more people decide to attend in the future.


 So now we have enough room theoretically for 72 people?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Yes, but the combination of the three sites will not hold 72 individual tents.  So, Right now I'm figuring on six maybe eight tents per site.  The number of people staying at each site will depend on how many people per tent.  If you're able to get over to the campground and check it out for me, we'll have a more precise idea of how many tents we can put up.  Right now with three sites, we have a lot of room.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

LOL yeah I noticed that it was too small to hold a LOT of tents from the aerial view(You can see a Camper trailer/horse trailer type RV in one spot.). I was just kinda' confused, thinking it might have been like the sites in past years where each had to reserve their own site.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Being that the sites are group sites, there's no need for everyone to reserve a site. I spoke to the park supervisor and she said that the sites that we're reserving go back into the woods and that there was a fair amount of room for each site. I'll keep an eye on the list of attendees that Crash posts, and make sure we have the appropriate space for everyone. If it becomes apparent that we need more space, we'll ask for another person to rent a site. *The cost of the sites will then be settled up on Saturday and divided by the number of people that stayed at the site. (children don't count, couples count as one) A site cost $22.00 or $30.00 per night ($44.00 or $60.00 for the weekend).*

----------


## Rick

On the food issue....Why don't we try to narrow down the meal items for Saturday night so we have that knocked out. I'm just throwing some ideas out so jump in...please. 

If we keep it to one entree that is flexible then everyone else can pitch in veggies, breads and desserts. I would think everyone can eat chicken and it can be fixed a number of ways so there is some variety. Some may not be able to eat beef or pork but chicken should work. It can be fixed grilled, BBQ'd and marinated for example to give some variety. 

thoughts?

----------


## crashdive123

Works for me.  Chicken is a good choice.

----------


## equus

Me to.  I love chicken.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Chicken is good for me, one of my favorites to cook outdoors.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

WANTED 
Men and women wanted for a great journey into the land of Kentucky. No wages. Great Fall weather. Long weekend with the possibility of dinner in the dark. Safe return likely. Honor and recognition upon success. 
*Boots In The Field!* 




> When I first posted this I thought I would get a few comments, it's a play on words for a famous advertisement for an expedition. Does anyone know who wrote the original? "Boots In The Field" that's Sourdough.


OK, I know it must sound familiar to some of you but you just can't put your finger on it, so here's the original advertisement -

"MEN WANTED: FOR HAZARDOUS JOURNEY. SMALL WAGES, BITTER COLD, LONG MONTHS OF COMPLETE DARKNESS, CONSTANT DANGER, SAFE RETURN DOUBTFUL. HONOUR AND RECOGNITION IN CASE OF SUCCESS. "


If the word "Survival" is ever spoken, then this person's name should be acknowledged. Who is it?

----------


## equus

I don't know but count me in on the journey...LOL

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisit/boating.htm


*Within the boundaries of Mammoth Cave National Park, 25 miles of the Green River and six miles of the Nolin River* carry boaters past dramatic bluffs, majestic trees, and wildlife. The Green River, dotted with sandbars, islands, and subsurface springs, averages 200 feet wide and 10 feet deep, though its depth may be much greater in places. The Nolin River also averages about 10 feet deep, but its channel is narrower than the Green River.

At normal water levels, the Green River runs at about five miles per hour. The current in the Nolin is slightly slower than the current in the Green. Therefore, both rivers offer pleasant canoeing, even for novices. When the rivers flood, the current can be very swift, but no whitewater conditions exist along the Green or Nolin Rivers in the park. Regardless of water level, always be alert to hazards such as submerged trees and rocks, drifting debris, and the two ferries that carry vehicles and passengers across the Green River.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Annual Member Get Together 2011
(formally known as the Indiana Jamboree) 
Location: Maple Springs Campground - group sites 2,3,4 (Mammoth Cave, Kentucky)
Dates: Friday October 21st - Sunday October 23rd_If you plan to attend, PM crashdive123 and he'll put your name on a list that is updated and posted regularly._

*See the following posts for more information:*No. 66 Campground Info
No. 68 Campground Info/ Report
No. 70 Fishing Info
No. 73 Canoeing Info
No. 83 Campground Info
No. 102 Firewood & Camping Regulations
No. 112 Google Map & aerial photography of the campground
No. 113 Lake Nolin & Green River Lake
No. 114 Kentucky Fishing & Boating Guide 2011, pdf
No. 117 River Ferry Limitations
No. 118 Flying in with limited gear, PM Kyratshooter for possible help with equipmentNo. 133 CCW Laws
No. 142 Group sites and how we will share the cost
No. 149 Boating, Canoeing, & Kayaking the Green and Nolin Rivers
No. 152 Mammoth Cave Tours
No. 170 Saturday Night's Group Meal
No. 176 Saturday Night's Group Meal - Contributions (contact Rick for your contributions to be put on the list)

----------


## Sparky93

It's been a couple days since I've been online, dads been keeping me busy at the family feed store. Thanks for the offer equus, I'll give you a call tomorrow, I'm researching what a greyhound ticket will cost. It looks like the two closest greyhound stations to the park are Elizabethtown and Bowling Green. I've never ridden a greyhound before, does anybody know if you can get off anywhere on the route or do you have to get off at a greyhound station? It looks like it's goin to cost about 200 bucks, for a two way trip, I'm going to have to lock it in a time safe to keep from spending it on pizza while at college  :Smile:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The tour schedule changes with the seasons. We'll be at the park during the Fall schedule, but tour times have not been set for that period yet.  If your interested in a cave tour, check the below link as there's different tour packages you can take.  Most of the packages cost between $10-15 per adult.

http://www.nps.gov/maca/planyourvisit/gocavetours.htm

----------


## kyratshooter

If you have never been to MC you need to schedule a tour.  

After all, you are talking about a World Heritage Natural Site, the largest cave system in the world!  

It's like considering going to the Grand Canyon National Park just to see Rick in his thong and never looking over the edge of the Canyon.

----------


## crashdive123

I've been on a couple of cave tours, but have never been to Mammoth.  I will definitely be taking the tour.  There is something magical about viewing something that often appears so fragile that took so long to form.  I cannot imagine camping in the area and not going on the tour.

----------


## crashdive123

> WANTED 
> Men and women wanted for a great journey into the land of Kentucky. No wages. Great Fall weather. Long weekend with the possibility of dinner in the dark. Safe return likely. Honor and recognition upon success. 
> *Boots In The Field!* 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I know it must sound familiar to some of you but you just can't put your finger on it, so here's the original advertisement -
> 
> "MEN WANTED: FOR HAZARDOUS JOURNEY. SMALL WAGES, BITTER COLD, LONG MONTHS OF COMPLETE DARKNESS, CONSTANT DANGER, SAFE RETURN DOUBTFUL. HONOUR AND RECOGNITION IN CASE OF SUCCESS. "
> ...


Many attribute the quote to an ad run by Shakleton to put together a team to reach the South Pole..

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Correct Crash, it's believed to be the advertisement that Ernest Shackleton used to recruit men for his expedition to the south pole in 1914. Twenty-eight men were selected from the volunteers. The survival story is one of the best ever told.

Note: twenty-eight people went on that trip so we should have no problem in getting at least that many to enjoy a great time in Kentucky.  :Scooter:

----------


## roar-k

Okay, I am in.  I have been MIA for several weeks, but I have been keeping an eye on some of the posts just in case you all try to sneak something past while I was gone.  Well, it did not work!   I am attending the shindig and so you all better prepare.

Also, there better be some nice places for my hammock or I will be sadly disappointed.

And another thing, how many of you are bringing the better half?  Trying to convince my ol' lady to come along, but if she thinks she will be the only lady present she will skip out.  And if she skips out she will beat me senseless for not taking her to MC again.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

First, no problem with trees, plenty of those around the campsites. Check-out the Google aerial photograph. (link on post No. 112)

I know Dottie is coming, Mrs. Crash is "maybe" right now, and my girlfriend is possibly coming.

----------


## equus

I will most definitely be there.  Please get some women out there  if you men can.  I would like to have company to you know.  Also don't forget about children if you have any bring them.  My boys talk about the jamborees still.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I believe I got my girlfriend talked into going, she has a few days of vacation left.

----------


## equus

There you go.  She will have fun if she likes being outside.  I love it and can't wait to go.  This has been a hard year for me so I am looking forward to the relaxation and commaderie of friends.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

She likes the outdoors, just not much into extreme adventures.  She's very nice and down to earth.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

I SURE Hope you can both Bring your other half, AND stay the whole time this time Roar-K!! OK I'll be totally honest and say that the annual Jamborees are the highlight of the year for me. I just wish they were longer! :Thumbup1:  :no way:

----------


## roar-k

> I SURE Hope you can both Bring your other half, AND stay the whole time this time Roar-K!! OK I'll be totally honest and say that the annual Jamborees are the highlight of the year for me. I just wish they were longer!


I am planning on it.  This time the wife cannot spring a "family dinner" on me and expect me to be there since we will be more than an hour away.  She loves anything outdoors but whitewater rafting.  I have got her to do it once, but she has swore to never do it again.

I am still trying to read through the posts to see what we are doing about food.  I made cornbread, funnel cake, biscuits and gravy, bacon and sausage last year and I had to throw most away.  Besides rebel and maybe one other no one else would eat it.  This year I would like to get more than 2 people to eat something I cook.  That is one of my goals for this shindig.

----------


## crashdive123

The list so far..

Equus
Poco
The boys
PGVoutdoors
Rick
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Roar-K
Crash 

It will be easier to eat everybody else's cooking with the campsites a little closer together.  For the record - I had your funnel cake, and had I known about the other dishes - nothing would have been thrown out.

----------


## equus

Sorry Roar-K I will eat.  Not sure why I didn't eat some of your cooking.  Probably occupied with the boys or something.  I will certainly eat.  I think chicken is a good entree now for the rest of it.  Not sure what to add to it.  I need to steal Mel's Dutch Oven book to see.

----------


## roar-k

> Sorry Roar-K I will eat.  Not sure why I didn't eat some of your cooking.  Probably occupied with the boys or something.  I will certainly eat.  I think chicken is a good entree now for the rest of it.  Not sure what to add to it.  I need to steal Mel's Dutch Oven book to see.


you can never go wrong with bacon.

----------


## Rick

And for the record, I had some of the cornbread as well as the biscuits and gravy. Where the heck have you been? We missed you.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Well it's final, my girlfriend is coming with me this year.  We're taking an extra couple of days and making a mini vacation out of it.  You can add her to the list Crash.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Saturday Night's meal is a group meal with contributions from everyone.*  The last word on the entrée was that the meat is going to be chicken, possibly prepared in a couple different ways using campfire cooking methods. We still need volunteers for this.  If your not preparing chicken then side dishes, breads, condiments, and deserts will be needed.

*We still need a Food Manager to coordinate all of this so that we don't end up with too much food as we have in the past.*

When making a dish, you need to think in small portions; a little taste for everyone.  Once we get near the date of the rendezvous we'll have a head count to go by.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*What day to do the cave tour on?*

I was giving some thought about the cave tours and was wondering when the majority of the people wanted to take the tour. We can do it sometime on Saturday or possibly on Sunday before everyone heads home. (first tours start around 10:00AM) If we can do it on Sunday this would leave more time for other things on Saturday. It would be nice to do it as a group if possible but of course everyone is free to do it when every they like. *What are your thoughts?*

----------


## crashdive123

Saturday seems like the best time for the cave tour.  Some folks will have a long drive on Sunday.

----------


## crashdive123

The list so far..

Equus
Poco
The boys
PGVoutdoors
PGV's Girlfriend
Rick
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Roar-K
Sparky93
Crash

----------


## Rick

The chicken was a suggestion to get the ball rolling on the food. If anyone doesn't want or can't consume chicken then please let us know or PM, if you prefer. 

Phil, I'll be happy to keep track of the food and command...er, I mean...monitor who is bring what. 

I did a meat last year so I think I'll do the bread this year. I'll make some selections of home made bread to bring with me. None of the bread machine stuff either. Just like grandma made.

----------


## crashdive123

If we have three or four styles of chicken with everybody that is doing chicken just making small amounts, then there will be plenty of variety on the plate.  I'll volunteer for one chicken dish - Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash.

----------


## Rick

*Chicken*
 Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash. 						


*Bread*
Rick


*Vegetables*


*Drinks*


*Desert*

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I may do some fishing while I'm there so maybe I can contribute a little fish to the dinner. If not fish, I'm undecided at this time.

Thanks Rick for taking charge of Saturday's dinner, it will be a great help.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Annual Member Get Together 2011
(formally known as the Indiana Jamboree) 
Location: Maple Springs Campground - group sites 2,3,4 (Mammoth Cave, Kentucky)
Dates: Friday October 21st - Sunday October 23rd_If you plan to attend, PM crashdive123 and he'll put your name on a list that is updated and posted regularly._

*See the following posts for more information:*No. 66 Campground Info
No. 68 Campground Info/ Report
No. 70 Fishing Info
No. 73 Canoeing Info
No. 83 Campground Info
No. 102 Firewood & Camping Regulations
No. 112 Google Map & aerial photography of the campground
No. 113 Lake Nolin & Green River Lake
No. 114 Kentucky Fishing & Boating Guide 2011, pdf
No. 117 River Ferry Limitations
No. 118 Flying in with limited gear, PM Kyratshooter for possible help with equipmentNo. 133 CCW Laws
No. 142 Group sites and how we will share the cost
No. 149 Boating, Canoeing, & Kayaking the Green and Nolin Rivers
No. 152 Mammoth Cave Tours
No. 170 Saturday Night's Group Meal
No. 176 Saturday Night's Group Meal - Contributions (contact Rick for your contributions to be put on the list)
No. 180 Weather Information

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Some Picture from other people that have visited Mammoth Cave.
PhotoBucket.com: http://photobucket.com/images/mammoth%20cave%20ky/

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Weather Channel -*

Current weather: http://www.weather.com/weather/today/KYMACA:13

Historical weather for the Mammoth Cave area: http://www.weather.com/outlook/recre...ly/graph/42160

*Average Temperatures (hight/low):*
October - 71/45
November - 59/37

*Precipitation:*
October - 3.46 in.
November - 4.5 in.

----------


## Sparky93

Like the weather outlook, my favorite camp'n temp

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Annual Member Get Together 2011
(formally known as the Indiana Jamboree)

Location: Maple Springs Campground - group sites 2,3,4 (Mammoth Cave, Kentucky)
Dates: Friday October 21st - Sunday October 23rd
_If you plan to attend, PM crashdive123 and he'll put your name on a list that is updated and posted regularly._


*See the following posts for more information:*
No. 66 Campground Info
No. 68 Campground Info/ Report
No. 70 Fishing Info
No. 73 Canoeing Info
No. 83 Campground Info
No. 102 Firewood & Camping Regulations
No. 112 Google Map & aerial photography of the campground
No. 113 Lake Nolin & Green River Lake
No. 114 Kentucky Fishing & Boating Guide 2011, pdf
No. 117 River Ferry Limitations
No. 118 Flying in with limited gear, PM Kyratshooter for possible help with equipmentNo. 133 CCW Laws
No. 142 Group sites and how we will share the cost
No. 149 Boating, Canoeing, & Kayaking the Green and Nolin Rivers
No. 152 Mammoth Cave Tours
No. 170 Saturday Night's Group Meal
No. 176 Saturday Night's Group Meal - Contributions (contact Rick for your contributions to be put on the list)
No. 180 Weather Information
No. 184 Shooting Range at Rockcastle Shooting Center (Firearms and Archery)

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Just a bump to keep it current.  Check out the above list of posts for more information.  It will definitely be a good time for all that attend.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Firearm & Archery Shooting -

*I know many of you have an interest in firearms and the shooting sports, so I've been looking into locating public shooting ranges. *Rockcastle Shooting Center* http://www.rockcastleshootingcenter.com/ is a very nice shooting facility located about 30 minutes from the campground we're be staying at. They offer both firearm and archery shooting.

_Quote from their website:
"Welcome to the Rockcastle Shooting Center, the ultimate shooting destination resort in the United States. Rockcastle Shooting Center is the newest entity of the Park Mammoth property comprised of approximately 2000 acres. The Shooting Center offers a 15-station Sporting Clay course set among the wooded ridges and valleys of the historic area and a 5-Stand course that overlooks a scenic Cattail pond.

Additionally, Rockcastle has Rifle Ranges from 50 out to 1,000 yards and beyond, multiple Pistol Ranges and two 20 3-D Archery courses set across our diverse terrain. A permanent Cowboy Action shooting town has been fabricated, complete with five Old Western facade stages.

The Rockcastle Shooting Center is host to a variety of local, regional, National, and International shooting competitions. There are over 30 plus shooting events scheduled in 2011, including inaugural matches for I.D.P.A., USPSA, and Scholastic Steel Challenge and many more. Starting in the spring of 2011, we look forward to hosting regular Paintball and Airsoft scenario based matches."

_There is a SASS shoot scheduled for Saturday in the Cowboy Town hosted by a local club.

If you have any questions about the range, I was told you can contact the Shooting Sports Manager, Zac, at 270-612-0176.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Archery:
*There is a (20) target 3D archery course available at Rockcastle.  The cost for non-members is $12.00 a person.  They allow all types of archery including cross-bow.  http://www.rockcastleshootingcenter.com/  Practice range: $5.00 for non-members.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Annual Member Get Together 2011
Mammoth Cave, Kentucky


*What is there to do?
*Meet fellow forum members and share skills, food, and stories around the campfire. Forum members always bring a few challenging activities to test your skills.
Visit Mammoth Cave, the worlds' largest cave system.
Fish, canoe, or kayak the Green and Nolin rivers.
Go boating and fishing on the stunning Green River Lake or Nolin Lake.
Hike many miles of trails and view the spectacular beauty of Kentucky.
Bring your horses and ride the bridle trails. Our group campsites allow horses!
Visit Rockcastle Shooting Center and do a little target shooting with you rifle or pistol. Or, test your archery skills on their 3D target course.

There isn't any limit to what you can do at this year's gathering. Get together with members that have the same interests and head out and enjoy yourselves. This is a great chance to make some new friends while enjoying the great outdoors.

----------


## roar-k

I am quite excited for this years shindig and cannot wait.  I plan on eating till I can no longer stand or get out of my hammock.

Since there is so much available this year I am thinking it may be a little chaotic.  My wife definitely wants to do the cave tour, but other than that she doesn't much care.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've done my best to gather information on the area.  There is no obligation to do anything more than enjoy yourself.  The more people that come , the greater the interests will be.  There is much that can be done, it's a great area, but there will be plenty to do at camp as well.  Just meeting the forum members and spending some time getting to know each other has always been a good experience.

----------


## Rick

I'd have to second that. You'd done a great job. There may well be a place for you in Traxistan as Minister of Information! Non-scientific information of course. Don't want you horning in on my gig.

----------


## BENESSE

Pvg, you've gone above & beyond all expectations, I'm sure!
That's world class concierge service. Wish I could attend.

----------


## crashdive123

I agree with others.  Great job and thank you Phil.

----------


## Rick

Bump - We still need some volunteers on food. A couple of more versions of chicken and the rest below. 


*Attendees:
*
Equus
Poco
The boys
PGVoutdoors
Rick
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Roar-K
Crash 

*Menu*
 *Chicken*
 Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash.                         
Kyratshooter

*Bread*
Rick


*Vegetables*


*Drinks*


*Desert*

----------


## kyratshooter

I will bring something to put together a chicken dish.

What other foods, breakfast stuff?

----------


## crashdive123

Typically we do the one group meal and spend the other meals grazing.  Don't know why, but we tend to cook a lot.

----------


## Rick

Some of us tend to eat a lot, too. 

I've updated the list above. Thank, KY.

----------


## roar-k

So what campsite activities are we doing this year?  By this I mean activities we can do around the camp and not have to leave.  I am asking because once I have had some grub it's going to be hard getting me to move more than 25-50ft. at a time.

----------


## crashdive123

In the past couple of get togethers....

Friday most arrive and set up camp.  We all kind of hang out and get reacquainted.  Some local exploring or fishing.

Saturday probably the cave tour, or whatever activity you choose.  PGV has listed quite a few options that are available.  Back to camp - cook - eat - cleanup.  A short hike to help the food settle.  We have then sat around the fire telling stories, lies and darn lies.  Saturday around the fire is when we have drawn for "campfire prizes".  

Sunday strike camp sometime after breakfast and head out.

----------


## roar-k

So no tomahawk throwing or shooting the sling shots or any other fun activities?  Crash I cannot believe you would forgot those.

----------


## crashdive123

That's all part of the getting reacquainted.  You'll hear a lot of Hey - y'all watch this and Looky here and some Oops!

----------


## oldsoldier

Wish I could attend. But family and work obligations prevent everything but a possible day trip. Maybe I can swing that. However if anyone going is coming through my area and wants to pick up some "goodies" like danishes, and such I'll be gladd to contribute them let me know.  Don

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I was thinking maybe a Atlatl competition? Everyone make a simple Atlatl with a couple of arrows ahead of time. They're cheap to make and a lot of fun.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Another simple primitive weapon is the Bola, again very easy to make. For competition you drive a few poles into the ground for targets. You then call your target that your aiming at and then attempt to throw the Bola around it. The further the pole the more points you get.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I will also bring my tomahawks and throwing knives. I believe Rick has brought the targets in the past. If we compete with Atlatls or primitive bows we'll need an archery target or two.  On my way to Kentucky I'm going to try to pickup some flint from Flint Ridge in Ohio to be used for flintknapping.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Crash demomstrating how to throw a tomahawk.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Crash demonstrating flintknapping at the 2009 Rendezvous

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

If anyone is interested in learning fly tying I can bring the equipment and materials for that. This would also include learning how to tie a fly without regular tying equipment, just using what you can scrounge.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Bump - We still need some volunteers on food. A couple of more versions of chicken and the rest below. 
> 
> 
> *Attendees:
> *
> Equus
> Poco
> The boys
> PGVoutdoors
> ...


Crash - add me to the list under vegetables: (potato dish and corn on the cob), and under desert: (cobbler)
If I get a chance to do some fishing maybe some fish to!

----------


## Rick

I'm not Crash but consider yourself added. 

We still need some volunteers on food. A couple of more versions of chicken and the rest below. 


*Attendees:
*
Equus
Poco
The boys
PGVoutdoors
Rick
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Roar-K
Crash 

*Menu**Chicken*
Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash. 
Kyratshooter

*Bread*
Rick


*Vegetables*
Potato Dish - Phil 
Corn on the cob - Phil

*Drinks*


*Desert* 
Cobbler - Phil

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sorry Rick, you looked like Crash for a moment there.

----------


## Rick

One of us was just insulted!

----------


## crashdive123

If we ever get around to figuring out which one, one of us is gonna be upset.

----------


## Rick

That right there is funny I don't care who you are. God bless them little round pygmies down there in New Guinea.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Another primitive weapon that can be used in competition is the Throwing Stick (Rabbit Stick).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Now with this many things flying around you know theres going to be some fun, plus a chance for some great first aid training!

----------


## kyratshooter

> I was thinking maybe a Atlatl competition? Everyone make a simple Atlatl with a couple of arrows ahead of time. They're cheap to make and a lot of fun.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I will gladly trade atalatal lessons for instructions with the sling.  I never have figured out how to make a sling work!  anyone here able to throw a rock without getting beaned?

I just found a big patch of river cane I can loot and hopefully not get shot!  It is growing on a railroad right of way so it shoud be fair game.  That should be some good Atalatal darts.  

Anyone have any excess turkey feathers?  We can make the darts on the spot as another bit of skill training.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll have to check but I believe I still have a dozen or so turkey wing feathers.

As far as throwing a sling accurately, I'm not going to be much help.  I can at times get a Bola to go where I want it to, "sometimes"!

----------


## Rick

I'm sittin' in the truck. This is getting too dangerous. I hope Mammoth Cave Park has EMTs on staff. 

"So, how'd he die?"
"We're not certain, chief. Some sort of blunt force trauma to the head at least twice."
"Why does he have reeds growing out of him."
"We were kinda wonderin' the same thing."
"What did those guys over there say?"
"Well, they are with something called wilderness-survival and they don't know anything. Trust me, they really don't know anything."

----------


## equus

My boys will probably bring their bows that we have made for them.  Something easier and not as lethal for them.  Mel and I will be bringing our 
tomahawks as well.  I haven't practiced all year so that will be fun.  

I think Mel is also going to do a cobbler and a vegetable.  

What does everyone like to drink?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I drink mostly coffee or water when in the field.

If Mel wants to make a cobbler let me know what kind and I'll make a different one.  I could always make something else, I don't mind, I like to cook.

----------


## equus

Let me ask him. Phil he is going to make a Blueberry cobbler.  I am not a very good cook so not sure what I am going to do yet.  

If people will say what they like to drink I may just stick with doing drinks.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll make a Apple-Cranberry Cobbler.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Dotty - one thing I do like to drink in the Fall is hot apple cider with a Cinnamon stick.  Just don't tell my Marine Corps buddies!

----------


## equus

I will see about bringing some apple cider and cinnamon sticks.  I know I will be bringing some hot chocolate packets as well.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Annual Member Get Together 2011
(formally known as the Indiana Jamboree)



*Location:* *Maple Springs Campground - group site 2 (Mammoth Cave, Kentucky)
**Dates:* *Friday October 21 - Sunday October 23
*_If you plan to attend, PM crashdive123 and he'll put your name on a list that is updated and posted regularly._


*See the following posts for more information:*

No. 66 Campground Info
No. 68 Campground Info/ Report
No. 70 Fishing Info
No. 73 Canoeing Info
No. 83 Campground Info
No. 102 Firewood & Camping Regulations
No. 112 Google Map & aerial photography of the campground
No. 113 Lake Nolin & Green River Lake
No. 114 Kentucky Fishing & Boating Guide 2011, pdf
No. 117 River Ferry Limitations (cost: Free)
No. 118 Flying in with limited gear, PM Kyratshooter for possible help with equipmentNo. 133 CCW Laws
No. 142 Group sites and how we will share the cost
No. 149 Boating, Canoeing, & Kayaking the Green and Nolin Rivers
No. 152 Mammoth Cave Tours
No. 170 Saturday Night's Group Meal
No. 176 Saturday Night's Group Meal - Contributions (contact Rick for your contributions to be put on the list)
No. 180 Weather Information
No. 184 Shooting Range at Rockcastle Shooting Center (Firearms and Archery)

*Activities at camp:
*Cooking and Eating
Flint Knapping
Tomahawk Throw
Knife Throw
Atlatl Throw
Bola Throw
Rabbit Stick Throw
Slingshots
Fly Tying
Story Telling

----------


## equus

Well I am going to have Mel show me how to make the Atlatl never heard of this before.  I think I would like to learn this one over the Bola.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

You'll like the atlatl and I'm sure you will pick up on how to throw it quick. Throwing things seems to be your specialty!  One thing about Atlatls is that the larger ones can be thrown over a football field's length with no problem.

----------


## equus

Hey Phil can you do me a favor.  I don't have long distance on my phone but I am wondering if the ferry is going to cost money to cross?  I am not sure but I think this question needs to be answered.  Do you think you can find out for me please.  I appreciate it a lot.

----------


## equus

Thanks for the tip I think I will build a smaller one.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll check on the ferry but I believe its free.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The Green River Ferry is free to use.  It's open from 6:00AM to 9:55PM daily.  When the water level is down, they move only one car at a time with no trailers.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Dotty - one thing I do like to drink in the Fall is hot apple cider with a Cinnamon stick.  Just don't tell my Marine Corps buddies!


My boys told me the french vannila capichino mix was a favored trade item in Iraq!  You can't get much more candy-A than that stuff!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

If the weather is cool, Mulled wine is pretty good too. The alcohol is pretty much cooked off with the cinnamon sticks adding flavor. A nice warming drink. I've only had Lambrusco wine this way, but others SHOULD work too....I think.

----------


## roar-k

My wife and I will be heading up from the Knoxville are so if there is anyone an hour or so drive in any direction needing a lift let me know.

EDIT: Phil I keep trying to PM you but the damn system keeps timing out on me.  I want to know if you reserved the sites for the exact dates of the Jamboree or not?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Roar-k, the sites have already been reserved. I reserved sites 3 & 4 and Rick has reserved site 2. Each of these group sites are allowed to hold up to 24 people.

_Currently the sites are reserved for the days of the rendezvous, Friday night & Saturday night.  If there's people that want to arrive early, the sites can be reserved for additional nights.  The same goes if you want to stay an additional night, Sunday night can be reserved.

Reservations can be made at: http://www.recreation.gov/campsiteFi...tractCode=NRSO
_

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Maple Springs Campground, KY
*For anyone that hasn't checked out the campground you can go to the below link that will take you to Google Maps. Once the map is loaded, place the pointer over the Satellite tab and then click on the Earth tab to get an aerial photograph of the area. We have the sites that make up the lower half of the loop.  The whole place is surrounded by trees.

http://maps.google.com/maps?pq=maple...-8&sa=N&tab=wl

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Important Update
*Due to an unexpected obligation I will no longer be able to attend this year's rendezvous.  Because of this I must cancel the reservations for camp sites 3 & 4 that were in my name.  This still leaves campsite 2 registered in Rick's name, which can hold up to 24 people.  At this time the one site will be sufficient for the number of people planning to attend.  I'm sorry I can't make this year's rendezvous, the past two years were great.  PHIL

----------


## Rick

We're sorry, too, Phil. You will be missed.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry that you won't be able to make it Phil.

----------


## kyratshooter

I snagged camp 3.  We will have plenty of room.  I thought it might be expediant.

Right now the Green River Ferry is down for maintainance.  We need to keep up with that situation as time closes in.

I had real difficult time deciding how to discribe this group.  They have one section for what kind of group it is but they did not have "ugly" as one of the options.

----------


## Rick

Gimpy, slow and infuriating were not on there either so I just checked "other" when I filled mine out.

----------


## crashdive123

What?  Ruggedly handsome wasn't on there either?

----------


## Winnie

> What?  Ruggedly handsome wasn't on there either?


You've been drinking again haven't you?

----------


## crashdive123

> You've been drinking again haven't you?


Just the Koolaid. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

> What?  Ruggedly handsome wasn't on there either?


Nope. Sourdough isn't attending.

----------


## Bunker

Last year I camped at this same campground in mid October.  The Green River was down to low for the ferry.  So when the ferry is out you have to come in from the north.  You get off on I65 north of the Mammoth Cave at Hwy 88.  Then it's some country roads back.  It takes a good extra 30 minutes.  You might want to call the park Friday.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&su...2&ved=0CAQQ_BI

----------


## Bunker

Here's actually a phone number you can call while you are still on the highway.  (270)758-2166    The Ferry closes at 9:55pm if it's running.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, but what about the car boat? (snort, giggle)

----------


## crashdive123

Phil did a lot of work digging up information for those attending.  Just reposting it here for those that may not have seen the thread and would like to attend.

Annual Member Get Together 2011
(formally known as the Indiana Jamboree)



*Location:* *Maple Springs Campground - group sites 2 & 3 (Mammoth Cave, Kentucky)
**Dates:* *Friday October 21 - Sunday October 23
*_If you plan to attend, say so and we'll put your name on a list that is updated and posted regularly._


*See the following posts for more information:*

No. 66 Campground Info
No. 68 Campground Info/ Report
No. 70 Fishing Info
No. 73 Canoeing Info
No. 83 Campground Info
No. 102 Firewood & Camping Regulations
No. 112 Google Map & aerial photography of the campground
No. 113 Lake Nolin & Green River Lake
No. 114 Kentucky Fishing & Boating Guide 2011, pdf
No. 117 River Ferry Limitations (cost: Free)
No. 118 Flying in with limited gear, PM Kyratshooter for possible help with equipmentNo. 133 CCW Laws
No. 142 Group sites and how we will share the cost
No. 149 Boating, Canoeing, & Kayaking the Green and Nolin Rivers
No. 152 Mammoth Cave Tours
No. 170 Saturday Night's Group Meal
No. 176 Saturday Night's Group Meal - Contributions (contact Rick for your contributions to be put on the list)
No. 180 Weather Information
No. 184 Shooting Range at Rockcastle Shooting Center (Firearms and Archery)

*Activities at camp:
*Cooking and Eating
Flint Knapping
Tomahawk Throw
Knife Throw
Atlatl Throw
Bola Throw
Rabbit Stick Throw
Slingshots
Fly Tying
Story Telling

----------


## Rick

I'm sure glad you did that. Reminded me to bump the food list. 

*Attendees:
*
Equus
Poco
The boys
Rick
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Roar-K
Crash 

*Menu**Chicken*
Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash. 
Kyratshooter

*Bread*
Rick


*Vegetables*


*Drinks*


*Desert*

----------


## Winnie

You're going to eat Kyratshooter????

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  Too old and tough. :Innocent:

----------


## randyt

Do you folks mind if I stop by even tho it may only be for a day? I'm working on my schedule to work in a trip and visit my family and take in some time at the get together. I've been a bit reluctant to make a commitment because when I do work goes nuts. Sometimes it's a good plan, (things slow down so I make commitments and wala the phone starts to ring off the hook) that's not taught in business 101 LOL.

----------


## crashdive123

Of course we'd love to have you stop by or spend the weekend - whatever you are able to swing.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Nah.  Too old and tough.


I will have you know that my body fat content would make me quite suitable for a slow roast  with heavy basting potential.  By the time you melted me down you would have seasoning for the weekend and enough bio-desil for the trip home!

Last week they said the ferry was down until further notice.  Better check on that before you leave.

KENTUCKY ALSO HAS A BAN ON BRINGING FIREWOOD ACROSS THE OHIO RIVER.  EMERALD ASH BORER INFESTATIONS ARE THE REASON.

----------


## crashdive123

For me - another 30 minutes added to the drive won't really make much of a difference.  Since I won't be crossing the Ohio River I wonder how they feel about oak from Florida? :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I don't think there's a ban on Formosan Termites or Fire ants. You're good to go.

----------


## crashdive123

Bump.

Any others able to fill out some of the Saturday evening meal?

----------


## Rick

And another note to those traveling in from the north. The Interstate 64 bridge over the Ohio has been closed for about 6 months do the structural problems. The only other bridge that crosses the Ohio at Louisville at I65 has a 3-4 hour wait because of the increased traffic load. So you may want to cross at another location. 

And yes, we need takers on the Saturday evening meal. Thank you, Crash.

----------


## Rick

Well I hate to do this but like my friend Phil I have to back out of the jamboree. I have a series of operations that I have to undergo and had been putting it off until after the Jamboree and summer chores were done. Unfortunately, things have progressed a bit and I have to start MRI's on Friday and meet with the surgeon on the 12th. I would imagine the first one will be the week of the 16th. As it stands I wouldn't be able to make the trip or do much while I was there. So it's better that I just go ahead and get things done. Being a trophy husband is so darn demanding. 

I've cancelled my reservation for G002, which is the group camping space. If someone wants to pick it up it should be available.

----------


## kyratshooter

I still have campsite 3 reserved.  It can accomodate up to 25 by the park rules.

I sure hate to miss meeting you Rick! I was sort of looking foreward to putting a face with a name on the computer.

----------


## Rick

I don't want to disappoint you so here's a recent pic. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Bummer re. surgery, Rick. But I can see now why you might need it sooner than later.
Just make sure you don't make the surgeon laugh while he's holding the scalpel.

----------


## Rick

If I go in looking like that and come out looking like Brad Pitt I'll be happy. If I come out looking like Brad Pitt AND have his bank account I'll be overjoyed.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry you won't be able to make it Rick.  Looks like you're gonna have company Krat.

----------


## crashdive123

Just to update who will be there and the food list/thingie for Saturday.

Attendees:

Equus
Poco
The boys
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Roar-K
Crash

MenuChicken
Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash.
Kyratshooter

Bread



Vegetables


Drinks


Desert

----------


## pgvoutdoors

For all of you that can make it, have fun and post some pictures when you get back.  I wish I could make it, maybe next year.  Have a safe trip!

----------


## crashdive123

Maybe when you all get tired of the snow we can do a North Florida Jamboree later this year or early next.

----------


## rebel

> Maybe when you all get tired of the snow we can do a North Florida Jamboree later this year or early next.


Sounds good.  

Ya'll have a safe trip to the fall get-together.

----------


## Sparky93

Wish I could come, Y'all have fun.

----------


## gryffynklm

Safe travels to all. Have a great time.

----------


## Bunker

> And another note to those traveling in from the north. The Interstate 64 bridge over the Ohio has been closed for about 6 months do the structural problems. The only other bridge that crosses the Ohio at Louisville at I65 has a 3-4 hour wait because of the increased traffic load. So you may want to cross at another location.


An update on this, as I live in Louisville and drive the bridge, from Indiana to Kentucky to and from work every day.  It actually only closed Sep 9th.  It will be closed till March at least but open by July.  The bumper to bumper stuff will add maybe 30 to 45 minutes to your trip if you hit within 2 hours of rush hours (7:00 am to 9:30am and 3:30 to 6:00pm) it might add an hour.  If you are coming south down I65 just stay in the left lane from exit 3, Indiana side, across the bridge and you are under 20 minutes to go the last 3 miles before the bridge.  If you get wind the bridge is shut down due to a wreck there is a second bridge, though smaller, called the Second Street Bridge and it's right next to the main bridge.  Just be prepared to get your map out.  The freeway splits at about exit 3 and runs parallel with I65 over the Second Street Bridge.  At that point you come out in downtown Louisville and just go south until you pick up I65 signs.

If you are coming from Illinois you could cross in Evansville Indiana or closer to Louisville in Corydon Indiana.  However, if I was coming from the Illinois I would still shoot through Louisville.  It won't be as bad as you think.  If you are coming from the east through Cincinnati your fine. 

I might be down for the day or evenings yet.  A lot going on to close the garden out and winter prep the cars.  Being new to the forum I'd like to get to know people.  I'm actually system admin of a Kentucky Preppers site and we have a campout their Nov 4,5,6.

----------


## Rick

Thanks for the update. That's good info for everyone. I can't make it this year and I'm bummed out about it. I actually have surgery on Tuesday so I didn't even get a vote. But if you can go down for a day I think you would enjoy it. It's a fun time and a great way to meet some of the folks. It's sort of like a mini rendezvous and no one has come up missing yet. That's always a plus.

----------


## crashdive123

Hope you can make it Bunker - look forward to meeting you.

----------


## Winnie

To all and sundry attending, Have a great time and don't forget... Pictures or it didn't happen!

----------


## crashdive123

If I can keep from falling in the water (again) I will take a lot of pictures.

----------


## equus

Well Mel and I will have peach cobbler, he is also making chicken and dumplings, and I will provide drinks.

I was going to pick up some coke, sprite, hot cocoa packets, and some hot apple cider packets.  If there is something else that someone would like to drink let me know.  

Mel and I are going to set camp Friday morning around 11 am I think.  Then we have to head back and get the boys from school and then we will return.

----------


## crashdive123

Just to update who will be there and the food list/thingie for Saturday.

Attendees:

Equus
Poco
The boys
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Roar-K
Crash

*MenuChicken*
Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash.
Kyratshooter
Chicken & Dumplings - Poco/Equus

*Bread*



*Vegetables*
World famou veggie wad - Crash


*Drinks*
Soda, cider, hot cocoa - Poco/Equus


*Desert* 
Peach cobbler - Poco/Equus

----------


## equus

I am looking forward to this trip this year.  I think it will be a blast just like it has every year.  A great way to meet new friends and talk with old friends.  I look forward to seeing everyone again.

Crash is your wife coming?

----------


## hunter63

One of these years I need to attend one (or more) of these events, as it is i'm heading out my self but a different direction.....Hope y'all stay safe and have a good time.

----------


## crashdive123

> I am looking forward to this trip this year.  I think it will be a blast just like it has every year.  A great way to meet new friends and talk with old friends.  I look forward to seeing everyone again.
> 
> Crash is your wife coming?


She is not coming this year.

----------


## natertot

This is sooo close to me, but I can't make it due to work restrictions. I know that I have only been a member here for a few months, but it would be great to meet you guys in person. Maybe we can plan another in the spring?

I hope that you guys have fun and travel safely. Can't wait to see pics!

----------


## crashdive123

Our numbers are dwindling.  Unfortunately RoarK cannot attend.  I hope that everybody else on the list, and a few others can make it, even if only for the day.  I'm still pretty jazzed about the trip.  I'll be heading out on Thursday morning.

Question for Krat - not sure what time you will be arriving.  Do you want to PM those attending the name that the site is reserved under in case some get there before you.  I guess the first one there can pay for the site and we can settle up after everybody arrives.

Attendees:

Equus
Poco
The boys
Laughingbeetle
Kyratshooter
Crash

MenuChicken
Campfire Spicy Chicken Breasts ala Crash.
Kyratshooter
Chicken & Dumplings - Poco/Equus

Bread



Vegetables
World famou veggie wad - Crash


Drinks
Soda, cider, hot cocoa - Poco/Equus


Desert
Peach cobbler - Poco/Equus

----------


## Rick

KY has probably already paid for it. You'll need to settle up with him. I paid at the time I reserved the one I had.

----------


## equus

Just to give you an idea of the temps here.  It is raining right now.  Rain should clear out by Thursday night.  Friday through Sunday is nice 
weather.

Here are the temps for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
      Friday        Saturday          Sunday
hi     61*             63*                 66*
low   35*             35*                 39*

The temps could drop to 32* here at night.  So my suggestion for everyone is to bring a jacket for the night temps.  Bring like a sweat shirt for 
during the day temps.  I look forward to seeing everyone coming.

My boys are like are we going yet?  I keep telling them that no not yet in a few more days.  They are so excited.  

Crash I am sorry that your wife isn't coming tell her I will miss not seeing her this year.

----------


## equus

I have a question as well.  Is there anyone allergic to dogs?  Mel and I were going to bring our puppies with us.  I want to find out if anyone is
allergic dogs.

One is a German Shepard and the other puppy is a mix.

----------


## crashdive123

I love dogs.  You should look at the park rules for pets though.  Always on a leash, and never in the camp unattended.  If we all go hiking or on a cave tour that may become an issue.

----------


## equus

Well I don't think Mel and I will be going on the cave tour this year.  So we will be staying in camp.  If I go on a hike the dogs will go with us as well.  I just didn't want to bring 
them if someone was allergic to them.

----------


## Rick

With all the rain they are getting the rivers will probably be up. You all stay safe!

----------


## crashdive123

Will do.  Time for bed then an early start tomorrow morning.  For those that are minding the store - try and stay out of trouble.

----------


## equus

What time is everyone thinking they may get there?

Mel and I may head up around 10ish to set camp.  We then will come back to the house to wait for the boys to get out of school and then we will head back up there.  I am going to call tomorrow to make sure that the ferry will be going across Friday.  We have had some rain here so hopefully it is high enough.  I think it will be because we are over what we normally get here this year for rainfall.

----------


## equus

Drive safely Crash.

----------


## Winnie

> Will do.  Time for bed then an early start tomorrow morning. * For those that are minding the store - try and stay out of trouble.*


Did you see that there Rick?He's casting nasturtiums, I don't think he trusts us to steer the ship in his absence......

----------


## Rick

I confess I was taken a little aback by the comment. It's not like we go looking for trouble. It just sort of finds us, which isn't our fault. I'll look out for you if you look out for me. 2D and Pal with have to work something out on their own. I don't know what the mule is going to do.

----------


## equus

One more day everyone and then we get to have fun.  This is going to be a lot of fun.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

The campground is NW of the visitors center. Here's a map for those that may be needing to see......
http://www.nps.gov/pwr/customcf/apps...ational%20Park

Called the ferry and it is Operating, so that shouldn't be a problem.(We've had rain for the last few days, so that helped If it was an issue to begin with. From 6 AM - 9:55 PM is the hours of operation for the  GREEN RIVER Ferry.) If you are using the DeLorme Kentucky Atlas it is on P.65 Center Left side of page.(That's what we have)

----------


## kyratshooter

I am at work right now and will be foraging for supplies for the next few hours.  

We are in campsite #3.  I will not arrive until late afternoon with the reservation printout so do not let the rangers run you off the site.  

The campsite is rented in one of my aliases in case anyone asks; Leon Stancliff.

Are towed artillery pieces allowed in federal parks?  How about on the ferry?

----------


## Rick

As long as they are howitzers they should fit on the ferry. Those long toms probably won't though. I can honestly say I've never read any rule that forbids the use of artillery in a state or federal park.

----------


## Winnie

> I confess I was taken a little aback by the comment. It's not like we go looking for trouble. It just sort of finds us, which isn't our fault. I'll look out for you if you look out for me. 2D and Pal with have to work something out on their own. I don't know what the mule is going to do.


I have your back, Rick. That Mule should be scent trained. It could find the boat then.

----------


## equus

The sign in for Maple Springs is 12 noon.  KYrat I am not sure if I would bring down the artillery pieces.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I am at work right now and will be foraging for supplies for the next few hours.  
> 
> We are in campsite #3.  I will not arrive until late afternoon with the reservation printout so do not let the rangers run you off the site.  
> 
> The campsite is rented in one of my aliases in case anyone asks; Leon Stancliff.
> 
> Are towed artillery pieces allowed in federal parks?  How about on the ferry?





> No firearms, weapons or fireworks allowed.
> Green river ferry hours: 6 am-9:55 pm, ferry cannot accommodate trailers or large vehicles


from.....
http://www.recreation.gov/campground...O&parkId=70948

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> No firearms, weapons or fireworks allowed.
> Green river ferry hours: 6 am-9:55 pm, ferry cannot accommodate trailers or large vehicles
> 			
> 		
> 
> from.....
> http://www.recreation.gov/campground...O&parkId=70948


 OK Just got off the phone with the park and need to clarify the above. For the intended purpose of the weapons we will have. I.E Tomahawks, Bow and arrows, stuff like that where we would be using these on TARGETS, They are OK. As long as we don't use them on trees, animals etc.

----------


## rebel

> For those that are minding the store - try and stay out of trouble.


Yea Sarge and Rick.  There could be a power vacuum.

----------


## rebel

I mapped the JAX to Mammoth.  11.5 hours.  I bet Crash is getting close if he went straight through.

----------


## equus

Has anyone heard from Crash?  I wonder where he is at tonight.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Just got back. We stayed after everyone else had left. Everyone don't expect a bunch of pics for a bit, Crash was the only one with a camera as we had forgotten ours. It may be a few days before he can get around to them, as he took a BUNCH of pics and stuff while he waited for everyone to get there, and while he went on the Cave tours too. We just got everything unloaded and just sat down for a bit, so I thought I'd give everyone a heads up. Will post more after a bit.

----------


## kyratshooter

Crash is probably in south GA right now.  I got home 2 horus ago and have been unloading gear.  Crash has all the pictures and he will probably be whipped when he gets home.

I would not expect a slide show until tomorrow.

You that did not attend missed one good time.

TEOTWAWKI I have first dibs on Crash's pickup if he does not make it out the other side.

----------


## kyratshooter

I would really like to thank everyone that put together gifts and door prizes for the group.  They will be well used and appriciated.

We were all like kids inb a candy shop!

----------


## equus

Yes it was a great weekend.  I absolutely loved it.  It was a little chilly but overall nice.  Like a silly goose I forgot my camera even though I had it written on my list.  I loved the gifts that I got this year.  I have already started using the mora.  

I will take pictures of what we got tomorrow to show everyone.  Hopefully next year more people will be able to come.  I missed seeing everyone that went last year.

----------


## Sparky93

Glad y'all had a good time, looking forward to pics!

----------


## crashdive123

I made it back safely last night at about 10.  It was a wonderful weekend with perfect weather.  I did a little exploring on the way up on Thursday, so didn't make it to Mammoth until Friday morning.  As I drove into the park (about 6:30 am) I saw what I believe were more deer in one area than I had ever seen before.  I think they know where the park boundaries are.  The conversations with their young probably go something like " Now listen dear.  Don't get all doe eyed while you're out eating.  Pay attention to the park boundaries.  You are safe inside the park.  If you leave the park then it's BAM, and no good will come of that.  I know you're stubborn, but don't buck me on this".

----------


## crashdive123

I'll get the pictures up a bit later - it'll take a little while to process and download them.

----------


## crashdive123

More on this later - but I really want to thank Rebel and Rick for the generous door prizes that they sent to the Jamboree.  In the tradition of Jamboree's past, we drew names on Saturday after the peach cobbler settled (well - since there were four of us, we didn't draw all that many names) and handed out the "door prizes".  Not only were the gifts that Rick and Rebel sent thoughtful, they will be extremely useful.  Thanks again guys.

----------


## equus

Yes thank you all.

----------


## hunter63

So everyone made it there, and home again with no drama?
Fun to go....good to get back......
Congrats guys.

----------


## mouse111111

Mammoth caves are great, I went after visiting a friend in Summer Shade.

----------


## equus

Yes it was a fun and exciting time there.

----------


## Rick

I did find this one article.....

Mammoth Times

Mammoth Cave Kentucky - Kentucky Search and Rescue were called into action this past week-end when four visitors to the park got lost during the cave tour. "It was an unusual operation," said Willy Findum, director of the state's SAR program. "We assumed they made a wrong turn into an unopened section of the caverns. Instead, we found them in the Frozen Niagara section collecting flow stone for knife scales. We caution our visitors to leave the caves as they find them and not remove any artifacts. The 500 pounds of flowstone have been returned to the cave."

----------


## crashdive123

They would have made some pretty snazzy handles too!


*Here are a few pictures of the gang.  Remember the first Jamboree?  Remember Robbie and Bret still in diapers?  Time sure does fly.
*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Equus comforting one of the boys.*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*KRat relaxing.*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Poco chasing butterflies.  (careful - the men in the white coats said don't make him mad)*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Pictures of everybody sporting their snazzy new blue bandanas that they received from Rebel.*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Seems like you can't get much more "Right" than a Kentucky kid and a brindle hound dog in the woods together.

----------


## Rick

Hokey Smokes!!!! Those boys are sure growing. Those are a couple of fine looking young men. Love 'em a lot while you can they will be grown in the blink of an eye. 

I sure hated to miss this year. I'm sorry too that only four were able to make but glad Krat joined in. At least more are seeing what a really fun time this is. Not only is the camaraderie great but the food is as well. 

Did you guys think the plan for the food this year went a little better? I know that only four makes it hard to judge but was just wondering if sharing parts of the meal worked.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - the food worked out very well.  Since the group was so small we changed it up at the last minute so that there wouldn't be so much waste.  KRat cooked the chicken, Mel did the peach cobbler and I did a big veggie wad.

----------


## Rick

That last one sounds a bit painful and probably a lot more information than we needed.

----------


## equus

Thanks so much for sharing those pictures Crash.  I didn't even realize that you were taking them.  It was a fun filled weekend and yes I think the way we did it worked well.

----------


## rebel

Thanks to all that could attend and keep the tradition.  Thanks Crash for the great pictures.

----------


## randyt

I made it to camp Sunday morning just in time to miss Crash and almost missed Krat.  I was very nice to see Poco again and meet his family, awesome family by the way. It was nice to stop by even for a short time. Net year I MUST work it in my schedule.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry I missed you.

----------


## natertot

Looks like a great time everyone had! I really wish I could have been there, darn work! Come spring I am making it a priority to take the family camping. Perhaps we could plan a spring jamboree?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Looks like a great time everyone had! I really wish I could have been there, darn work! Come spring I am making it a priority to take the family camping. Perhaps we could plan a spring jamboree?


Any time you feel the urge just give me a yell Natertot.  It does not have to be formal.  We can meet up somewhere, build a fire and talk a spell.  Anyone at this last camp can verify my yarn spinning abilities.  I know a good place over in Butler County right on the Indianna border that would be close to half way for both of us.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Glad everyone had a good time.  The boys are really growing.  I hope to make it next year.  I'm glad it was a safe trip for everyone.

----------


## oldsoldier

Looks like it was a fun week end. Wish I could have went, but we are so short handed at work I've only had 2 days off in the last 3 months. Wish we could find people willing to work!  Maybe next year.

----------

